# Tyres in Cork



## Squonk (3 Apr 2006)

Hello...I need to get 4 new tyres for my Octavia in Cork. Where can I go not to get ripped off? How much should I pay?..Thanks


----------



## Marble (3 Apr 2006)

Hi,

To get an idea of what you should be paying use this website as a reference www.eiretyres.com or maybe purchase directly from them and have tyres fitted locally.

http://www.eiretyres.com


----------



## Goldman (3 Apr 2006)

I'm not sure how much you'll pay but there is a place near south terrace that my family has been going to for years.It's besid Cf. Lennox's, across from where cuthberts shop used to be.Try there i'd say.Sorry i can remember the name.But you def wont get ripped off.


----------



## Lorz (3 Apr 2006)

You could try Corbett Tyres near Mercy Hosptial or Kevin Collins in Carrigaline.  Price depends on the size and whether you want a recognised brand.


----------



## mc-BigE (3 Apr 2006)

Rathcormac Tyre Centre Mondaniel Rathcormac Co Cork Cork (087)2531627

cheap tyres, but watch the guy who's balancing them


----------



## Squonk (4 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I ended up going to Dessie's tyres in Blackpool. They seem to be the only place open after 6pm. Anyhow, I got 4 Firestones  (195/65 R15) plus tracking for €310....I think that was OK??


----------



## lynchtp (4 Apr 2006)

I was going to say Dessie's I've never had a problem and they are open till 10.
They are friendly, helpful and always have a crowd of people waiting, so I'm not alone in thinking they are good.
There price is fair, but not cheap by any means. They ask wethier you want a good set or great set which dictates the price. Some really nice alloys there also.


----------

